# Huawei C2900i CDMA cell phone reviewed



## utsav (Jan 29, 2008)

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/300/hs43fw3.gif

One of the latest offerings among handsets of Tata Indicom is the Huawei C2900i .
Its a very feature rich low end phone which packs in many features of mid range phones too.
Like high speed internet on the phone or Pc connectivity for surfing internet on PC
.This phone has a in built modem which is capable of speeds of upto 153.6kbps upload or download under CDMA 1x network .Its 

100 Rs costlier than the C2900 which is the same phone without internet modem.So for 100Rs more c2900i is worth it.This phone 

uses opera mini internet browser for surfing the internet and you can surf any site on it.The sad part is you can not 

download anything on this phone but while surfing on the PC there is no such limitation.

*Internet Connectivity*

This phone has a in built modem which is capable of speeds of upto 153.6kbps upload or download under CDMA 1x network .Its 

100 Rs costlier than the C2900 which is the same phone without internet modem.So for 100Rs more c2900i is worth it.This phone 

uses opera mini internet browser for surfing the internet and you can surf any site on it.The sad part is you can not 

download anything on this phone but while surfing on the PC there is no such limitation.It does not support javascript and 

audio/video.Playback.Browsing speed and page rendering is simply awesome but the opera mini browser has some bugs which 

causes the phone to restart if you are browsing heavy pages like pages full of images for a long time.But its very rare.The 

speed is much faster than GPRS and also EDGE on some service providers.Tata indicom charges 99Rs/month for using internet on 

phone.
*
Signal Quality*

signal quality is good and call quality is also good among the same same price range handsets.I found full signal strength 

all the time even though the tower is 4KM away from my house 
*
Phone display*

the display is 128*128 64k colour CSTN display which is very great even the resolution is low and there will be no problem 

for reading even the smallest text as the brightness is also great.

*Other Features* 

FM with 20 stations storage.A stereo headset is provided with the phone for FM .The sound clarity is very good but the earphones lack base.It can also record FM.
It has a voice recorder for voice recording in QCP format
Supports MP3 ringtones
Speaker Phone with good loudness
downloadable apps and games
Call recording

*specification*

Battery 850mAh
Speaker for FM and calls
128*128 pixels CSTN display
Phone Book 500*(3 numbers +1 email+1 fax number+memo)
200 SMS storage on phone or storage on phone memory until it gets full
Weight 75gms

*Battery life*

Great Battery life.The phone battery lasted for 7 hours of continous internet surfing without any break.The standby time and 

talktime is also good with 4hours+ of talktime and 4 days of standby time with 1 hour of internet browsing included.
*
Price* 

1800Rs including all taxes

*Pros* 

High speed internet browsing
FM with 20 stations capacity
High Battery life
MP3 ringtone
Supports BREW games and apps


*Cons*

bugs in opera minibrowser
Just 6.46MB of storage space


*Overall Ratings*

4.5/5 would (have been 5/5 if there was no bug in opera)

Must buy Phone if you are on low budget and want a feature rich phone

Digg it

View post


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

good review.. 

remove that view post at the end.. otherwise..


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2008)

I am planning to buy a cheap Tata Indicom phone (because Tata to Tata is free on 0123 postpaid and 90% of my friends have Tata  ) and will surely buy this one. Thanks a lot..... I'll have 2 mobiles then......

But I had one doubt. Rs.99 is for unlimited internet access?????


----------



## utsav (Jan 31, 2008)

99Rs is for unlimited internet access on the handset browser only .when u connect it to pc tata will charge u 2Rs / MB on prepaid.i dont know abt the postpaid plans.but 99Rs is totally worth it considering the great speed


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice review.


----------

